# 3/17 Storm Speculation Thread



## St. Bear (Mar 3, 2010)

Why the hell not?  GFS has consistency shown a big storm forming on 3/17.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been debating taking that entire week off for a vacation. If a storm is coming in, that could certainly seal the deal. Seems kind of premature though.... even for AccuWeather.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I have been debating taking that entire week off for a vacation. If a storm is coming in, that could certainly seal the deal. Seems kind of premature though.... even for AccuWeather.



@#$!@#$@#$@  i am in North Carolina that week.. i always miss this shit and i'm sick of it!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 3, 2010)

Fucking conference room renovation this week that I have to be around for...

I wanted to take time off this week because:
A: My birthday is the 16th
B: My girlfriend is on spring break
C: I need a vacation before the end of ski season.

Ugh.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2010)

hope it stalls until the 20th.  will be skiing Stowe the 21st.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the 18th and 19th off for skiing, would be great if this storm hits but not really counting on it.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 3, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Why the hell not?




sure n b'gora


----------



## Glenn (Mar 4, 2010)

This could be interesting! I think Dr. Jeff will be away from the mountain that day. So the chances for decent snow at Mt. Snow just went up a few points. :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> hope it stalls until the 20th.  will be skiing Stowe the 21st.



Agree, but I'll be at Whiteface.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow that would be awesome if the storm falls in the appropriate form. The temps are looking pretty borderline for SVT.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 4, 2010)

Does it have it hitting ADKs (WF/Gore) or the coast?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this for 2010 or 2011?


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2010)

Bad news dude.  that's the day I leave for Vail.:angry:


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2010)

Any updates on this?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the storm is still coming, but the temps will be too warm for a big snow event.  If anybody does see snow, it'll be the far northern resorts.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 9, 2010)

Long term looks like things getting colder late next week up in the north country.  One more storm would be nice for spring skiing.


----------

